
KDE Connect - severine
https://kdeconnect.kde.org/
======
pujjad
Been using it to control my projector from my sofa when watching stuff: the
remote control allows me to pause, skip intro or choose a different film
altogether.

------
rini17
I only ever got file transfer to work, no remote keyboard nor desktop..the
menu items just aren't there and it's impossible to discover why :(

